# Aires near Menin Gate and the Somme



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi again fellas, we are off on our much anticipated trip to France on Wednesday, stopping for a night or two near Ypres and wanting to visit Menin Gate and see the trenches at the Somme. Can anyone suggest any well placed aires to suit ?

many thanks again in anticipation. Happy freedom days to all.


----------



## pinkgreen (Sep 24, 2010)

Tournai is a free aire in a very pleasant town on the Belgium French border. It's near the sports and leisure centre. Ypres campsite is good too and is a short walk across the river to menin gate 
Hope this helps


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You can park just around the corner from the Menin Gate just opposite the ramparts. Usually a few vans there. Not sure its an official Aire but we spent a night there. http://goo.gl/maps/et5b3


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The Ypres camping at the Sport Stadium (Jeugstadion) is perfect for the Menin Gate around 5 - 10mins walk
http://jeugdstadion.be/E/kampeerautoterrein.php

The parking area (overnighting is tolerated there) in LeopoldIII Laan is even closer - the entrance is right at the Menin Gate.

If you decide to use the Jeugstadion Camping read up on the entrance/booking in procedure on here first as it is neither obvious, well explained or user friendly when you get to the barrier.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-152209.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=ypres&start=10


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You can park for free, as said by barryd, on Leopold 111-Laan but if you want facilities you can find them at Camping Juegdstadion (50.846769,2.897762)

Both places are only a few minutes walk from the Town centre and the Menin Gate - don't miss the 8 pm Last Post ceremony and get there very early to get a decent place to watch and listen.

Our visit to the Campsite -


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Make sure you go into the main church. Lots of photos there of the damage caused during the war. 
If going to stay at jungdstadion I suggest you take a rocket scientist with you to work out how to book in.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tyne Cot cemetery is just up the road and well worth a visit. It's huge. I think it is the largest war grave cemetery in the world. Interesting visitor centre as well. On an industrial state in Ypres is the Yorkshire trenches which is mainly a reconstruction but worth a visit.

Both free and both easy to park near


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just up the road is all the Canadian trenches and the town of passchendaele


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

My thanks to all that have replied, isn't life so much easier when you can call on the knowledge and experience of friendly people. 

As has often been said, the price of subs is tiny compared to what you get for your money.

Happy days


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi All, been back from our trip for a few weeks now, so thought I would put a few words on line.

Parked overnite on Marine Parade before getting the ferry. Quiet and a good nights sleep, good spot. Arrived Dunkirk, drove to Ypres to visit Yorkshire Trenches, a bit surreal, the site is in the middle of an industrial estate. 

From there travelled to Hooge crater memorial, where there is a museum, easy parking, didn't go in, but opposite there is a cemetery. Think there are 6500 graves here?? Very emotional, sobering and provoking a huge sense of humility, but in it's own way beautiful. 

Short drive of 3km to Hill 62, Sanctuary Wood. Here there is a museum crammed with objects, guns uniforms etc. You can also walk around the trenches.

Got to Ypres and parked along Leopold III, 5 mins walk from Menin Gate. Happened to coincide with meeting of European leaders and access was limited to centre, they had there own last post at 6pm. We returned at 8 pm to witness the traditional last post, deeply moving, so atmospheric. Spent the night on Leopold III, top tip.

Next day went to the Somme area. Arrived at the Canadian Memorial on Vimy Ridge, a truly spectacular and evocative piece of architecture, then got to the front line area, visiting a French cemetery. Visited other smaller ones, but no less moving, one being isolated on top of a hill in the middle of a potato field. Every single one was immaculate and full of a sense of reverence and respect.

Some 15km ?? away found the Thiepval memorial, listing some 56000 dead with no known grave. The memorial is majestic and has its own way of commanding your attention. There is also an excellent information centre which explains very well the events at the Somme.

We then spent a night parked in Prusilly, a lovely village in the mountains, but that's another story!!

Enjoyed the rest of our holiday in the Ecrins Masif. 

Ended up on the last day at Pegasus bridge and Sword beach. Great museum at Pegasus bridge.

We had been to France many times before, but this the first time in our freedom machine, using aires on the way down and back, some free, some costing 2 Euros to empty and fill, some on Col's at 3000 mtrs altitude, some in middle of small towns. Made travelling a pleasure.

Our trip was a great success, so glad we were able to experience the wonder of remembering the brave men and women and pay our respects.

The travelling was great, enjoying parts of France we would not have seen by using motorway/tolls exclusively if we had been in a car.

Thanks France for welcoming motorhomes, such a contrast to here.

Thanks to all those who offered advice, and I can not recommend it enough to any that still have cold feet about venturing abroad in your freedom machines


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Stanner said:


> The Ypres camping at the Sport Stadium (Jeugstadion) is perfect for the Menin Gate around 5 - 10mins walk
> http://jeugdstadion.be/
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-152209.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=ypres&start=10


Stayed on this site three weeks ago ... perfect site for Menin etc

There was a parking bay site close by but longer vehicles + 7 mts would struggle to fit and frankly why bother .

If your going to Ypres take a guided tour , I found that so worth while .

Generva the tour guide with 'Flanders Battlefield Tours' was superb .

Wyn


----------

